# Safest Route & Timing for Transatlantic Crossing?



## TSOJOURNER

Question: *What is the safest route for a transatlantic crossing from America to Europe (on a 50 ft. Catamaran), and what week/month would be safest to take that route?*

Ideally we'd like to make initial landfall in Ireland, but if heading that far north during the crossing adds significantly to the dangers of it, then we're certainly open to a more southerly destination. As for time of year, we're in no hurry. any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## PBzeer

You might want to look into the ARC, Atlantic Cruisers Rally. Though it has race aspects, it's really more of a group crossing.


----------



## Valiente

Get a British Admiralty or a U.S. Pilot. I am guessing that mid-June is the best time (most steady wind with fewest gales) on average, but pilots only report the average historically: one year with four June hurricanes turning into six gale front at 45 N cancels out another year with a single June 30 30 knot gale off Iceland and dappled calms the rest of the month.

A catamaran, especially a 50 footer, is a fast boat. If the idea is to avoid heavy stuff, but to keep moving, I would suggest the shortest circle route, maybe in July to avoid bergy bits out of the Davis Strait/Labrador. "America" here could be the entire East Coast, but a lot of people would go to St. John's, Newfoundland and, knowing they could maintain 10 knots, would pick a likely weather window and get to Ireland in 180 hours or eight days or so...eight days being on the outer edge of a semi-reliable forecast.

We monohullers just have to leave when ready and hope we don't get plastered more than once in a 15-20 day crossing...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

my name is Ryan Donnelly, I am do to graduate from the Landing School of Boat building at the end of June, i have been having trouble trying to find a boat crossing the Atlantic to Ireland at that time, if you are interested in crew please drop a line


----------



## camaraderie

The ARC/Europe Rally leaves Florida early May for Bermuda and then crosses to the Azores in late May...boats go on to other points in europe from the Azores in mid-June. Details here:
World Cruising Club ARC Europe itinerary


----------



## Robby Barlow

'World Cruising Routes' by Jimmy Cornell provides excellent info on all routes, or look at his web page called Noonsite.


----------



## AjariBonten

No offense; perhaps it's your writing style, or the fact that we don't know you yet (welcome aboard, by the way); but from the way you asked the question it sounds like you might want to put off your crossing. 

What is your boat and your experience?


----------



## cippilini

A big hello from Oz,
We are planning a trip from europe back to Australia.Can anyone advise on tracphone V7 mini-vsat broadband. Our application is trading shares and e-mail and ofcourse weather.
ciao
cippilini


----------



## JagsBch

So what would be the smallest boat one would dare make this trek on?

Looks like there is a 31' Hunter attempting to make the trek.

Entry List for World Cruising Club ARC Europe


----------



## denverd0n

JagsBch said:


> So what would be the smallest boat one would dare make this trek on?


That depends entirely on who the "one" is. The smallest boat to ever cross the Atlantic was less than 14'.

A better question is, what is an appropriate boat for YOUR level of experience and skill? That is a question that only YOU can answer.


----------



## TQA

May is the accepted 'best' window for this crossing. Ireland sounds good as a destination and is a wonderful cruising ground. That track should steer you North of some of the busy shipping lanes closer to the UK.


----------



## Graemelefthand

Averydonnelly
I am intending on putting something together and crossing over to Europe. 

I'm looking for a small ship to purchase and have no experience whatsoever. I just thought I'd read some books and wing it. I can tell you more when the rest of the pieces fall into place, until then the idea of having someone who knew what they were doing with me sounds nice.

sincerely Graeme lithgow


----------



## Barquito

> Averydonnelly
> I am intending on putting something together and crossing over to Europe.
> 
> I'm looking for a small ship to purchase and have no experience whatsoever. I just thought I'd read some books and wing it. I can tell you more when the rest of the pieces fall into place, until then the idea of having someone who knew what they were doing with me sounds nice.
> 
> sincerely Graeme lithgow


tick... tick... tick...

Seriously?


----------



## cormeum

Valiente said:


> Get a British Admiralty or a U.S. Pilot. I am guessing that mid-June is the best time (most steady wind with fewest gales) on average, but pilots only report the average historically: one year with four June hurricanes turning into six gale front at 45 N cancels out another year with a single June 30 30 knot gale off Iceland and dappled calms the rest of the month.
> 
> A catamaran, especially a 50 footer, is a fast boat. If the idea is to avoid heavy stuff, but to keep moving, I would suggest the shortest circle route, maybe in July to avoid bergy bits out of the Davis Strait/Labrador. "America" here could be the entire East Coast, but a lot of people would go to St. John's, Newfoundland and, knowing they could maintain 10 knots, would pick a likely weather window and get to Ireland in 180 hours or eight days or so...eight days being on the outer edge of a semi-reliable forecast.
> 
> We monohullers just have to leave when ready and hope we don't get plastered more than once in a 15-20 day crossing...


Don't you get headwinds most of the way there at that latitide? I thought that'd be better for the ride back.


----------



## cormeum

Barquito said:


> tick... tick... tick...
> 
> Seriously?


TRIAL BY FIRE!


----------



## Graemelefthand

*seriously*

"Trial by fire" that sounds at least a little bit like support and optimism.

I assume i'd get a bit of easy experience going up the coast from Florida to wherever up north. beyond that, every sailor who crosses the ocean will have to do it for first time at least once!

I was thinking of crossing in a 15 foot boat. any advice?


----------



## JohnRPollard

Graemelefthand said:


> I was thinking of crossing in a 15 foot boat. any advice?


15 feet is on the large size. If you're looking to be coddled, you might as well just take a cruise ship.


----------



## xact

lol coddled.


----------



## WanderingStar

Why not a surfboard?


----------



## drobarge

Here's how I wanna do it
mini easy made


----------

